# Racer



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Haven't been able to find much info on this TOC Halcyon. Maybe someone else has one that can give me some info.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

Kool bike, but more a speedster with that Coaster brake and chain wheel.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you pick that up at the Dudley meet?


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great bike

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

this could have easily been a 30" er.......


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

Those are some Beefy Crank arms!!!!!!!


----------



## walter branche (Nov 9, 2015)

also scorcher set up , a race bike has a different system , the seat tires wheels , as mentioned no brake , + other things , . a cool ride how it is


----------



## Handyman (Nov 9, 2015)

Got to love those racing bars !!  Fantastic find and a rare piece. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2015)

I was thinking it may have been a 30" also. There's still LOTS of room in there for a taller tire. The grips are period also. Did Halcyon make a bike with 30' wheels?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 9, 2015)

*Junkhunter ... diggin' that machine - very special to my eye ...

Will you give us some size info when you have time ?*

Thank You ......


.......... patric


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Chevy- C10? I learned to drive on a '66 Chevy C-10 up in Litchfield County.


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2015)

7.5" fork tube. 23" seat tube from TOP of crank tube, to top of seat post. If measured to center of crank it would be 24". It is an eye catcher. I was under the impression the term "scorcher" wasn't really a particular bike, but more of a type of person or rider. A bit rebellious and possibly disrespectful to "the fuzz" of the time. i did find out Halcyon in USA was called Alcyon, without the "H", in France.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 9, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> 7.5" fork tube. 23" seat tube from TOP of crank tube, to top of seat post. If measured to center of crank it would be 24". It is an eye catcher. I was under the impression the term "scorcher" wasn't really a particular bike, but more of a type of person or rider. A bit rebellious and possibly disrespectful to "the fuzz" of the time. i did find out Halcyon in USA was called Alcyon, without the "H", in France.





*

Junkhunter .... thank you for those numbers.

A period of happy .. joyful .. carefree times - HALCYON ... 
at least this is what research indicates.  What a beautiful bicycle you have !

The machine is quite the 'scorcher' ... if i owned it thirty-eight years ago .. 
with decent rubber .. a smaller, 'driven' cog .. and feeling hyper-halcyonic ...
i would apply the thunder my legs used-to express .. eyes steady to where
i want to be in the next nano-second .. passing the young-bloods with a keen 
sense of ''eat-it !'' ... and when necessary .. Tokyo drift thru the corners.
*

Well .. maybe .............


......... patric


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Very poetic, and I can kinda see that too...


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the Handlebars and Seat!
IF,,$$$, Let Me Know!!!

Yes, Look 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## highwheel431 (Nov 9, 2015)

Seat and rear coaster brake are later then 1898 on the head badge.


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Finding the correct 30" wood rims will be a challenge, if that's what it is. Does anyone have pics of what this bike could have even POSSIBLY looked like originally?


----------

